# 2000 A6 wagon coilovers suggestions on brands that are affordable please



## 92volkswagengti (Apr 28, 2010)

my cousin has an audi a6 wagon and is looking for some good affordable coilovers any suggestions on what he should get?


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

H&R :thumbup:


----------



## 92volkswagengti (Apr 28, 2010)

alright thanks


----------



## Asicks (Dec 14, 2010)

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showt...*-USD-with-Factory-Rebate-Shipped-with-Bonus!

Over on Audizine.....AMI is running a special of ST-coilovers. They are KW's that have been rebranded.


699$


----------



## timbo2pointO (Apr 23, 2006)

sorry to thread jack but are passat 4 motion coil overs the same for the a6 avant?


----------



## questioncom (Oct 13, 2010)

im running H&R coils on my sedan. love them


----------



## mithril (Feb 6, 2003)

timbo2pointO said:


> sorry to thread jack but are passat 4 motion coil overs the same for the a6 avant?


 No. The B5.5 Passat 4Motion may be able to use the same coils as the B6 A4 since both cars share the same platform, but the C5 A6 is a completely different platform all together. Bigger heavier car = different suspension geometry and spring/dampening rates.


----------



## timbo2pointO (Apr 23, 2006)

that sucks. my buddy has a set of h&r coil overs off his 03 passat and i was hoping i could run them on my avant.


----------



## R_Way (Jan 16, 2011)

Can't really go wrong with H&R ksport adjustable coilover lowering suspension kit for mkv volkswagen gti 2.0T


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

what about JOM, they seem really affordable, ive heard okay things about them, but the only ones i see are for NON-quattro avants.. do they exist for the quattro wagons too?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

Asicks said:


> http://www.audizine.com/forum/showt...*-USD-with-Factory-Rebate-Shipped-with-Bonus!
> 
> Over on Audizine.....AMI is running a special of ST-coilovers. They are KW's that have been rebranded.
> 
> ...


x2
Have these and love them.


----------



## brokevdubkid (Jan 29, 2010)

simon_C said:


> what about JOM, they seem really affordable, ive heard okay things about them, but the only ones i see are for NON-quattro avants.. do they exist for the quattro wagons too?


noooo I wish they did tho,I emailed JOM straight up they said no


----------

